# moss like fern



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw this moss like fern tied to wood in a german shrimp porn video.
it looks familier, but I can't recall it's proper name - please help :-k
fronds are too large and linear stemmed to be any sort of Fissidens.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Fissidens to me. Are you sure that Fissidens can't be that large?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, that's the only thing the comes to mind too.
I know from first hand experience that one moss
can grow in various ways depending on conditions;
I guess that distinctive look is that tank dependent.


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes it's Fissidens. A really common plant in german tanks.
Fissidens can be larger than that one 
depens on the conditions.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Anja - thanks for seconding the motion 

here is a closeup of my Fissidens grown in USA.
it's thinner and more branchy than a German tank.
they probably had compressed Co2 - I don't :mmph:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Fissidens fontanus


----------



## ckarr (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it possible to find out what light they are using, type and spectrum, compared to yours?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

here's the shrimp porn video;






if you manage to nail down tank parameters, please share :kiss:

my guess it's low pH water, high light, Co2, UV & fine filtration,
all things I don't have yet... 
my fissidens grew neutral pH 2wpg DIY-Co2 average filtration.

I doubt it matters, but the German fissiden was tied to wood,
while mine grew loose. maybe the lowering pH from wood as
well as slow release tannins may have played a small roll too.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

my fissidens fontanus looks like the first picture... keep in mind that some are grown immersed and are sold as submersed so...


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

spypet said:


> here's the shrimp porn video;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you go to the video, and watch at 0:22 - 0:24, theres a little bug on the bottom of the screen. does anyone know what that is? is it good or bad? i have those by the hundreds. everytime i drop in algae wafers for my shrimp, they cover up the wafers in minutes. leaving my shrimp with no food. are they a pest?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

m3177o said:


> if you go to the video, and watch at 0:22 - 0:24, theres a little bug on the bottom of the screen. does anyone know what that is? is it good or bad? i have those by the hundreds. everytime i drop in algae wafers for my shrimp, they cover up the wafers in minutes. leaving my shrimp with no food. are they a pest?


Possibly an ostracod if they are massively reproducing as you describe. I had some in my picotope awhile back. They never really hurt anything, they just multipliedlike crazy and were unsightly, and the shrimp pretty much ignored them. I never noticed them eating the food, they seemed to eat different alga.

Eventually I put some pygmy sunfish in teh tank (any fish will do though) and the ostracods have been wiped out. I have not seen one in the tank for several months now (though their eggs can survive a nuclear blast...or something close to that).

I'll post a link to a thread with a pic...hang on....

Here you go:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tes/72804-micro-bugs-not-daphnia-cyclops.html


----------

